# Quick introduction and my ponds!



## reidi (9 Jul 2022)

Thought i'd introduce myself. I'm Andy (reidi)  I've been keeping fish for 40 years (not same ones, i'm not that good).
kept Tropicals for 30+years.   Wildlife ponds for 10 years.  finally Marine /reef  approx 10 years.   Recentley given up my marines with plan to do a temperate 4'x18"x18".
A lemony snickets moment later followed by the better half wanting to decorate the room now means im summer tubbing instead. (for now)
Picked up a 150 gallon preformed pond for this. currently has Odessa barbs, white clouds, zebra danios and rainbow shiners.    plants are Starwort, Eloda, Hornwart, and a piece of frog bit.    A Few pieces of java moss.   So far the fish have been seen spawning and i'm looking forword to raising some fry.  Todayi had my first loss whilst tubbing an Odessa barb had jumped from the pond between 12 15 and 1pm .  was watching them spawn left for an hour come back to odessa barb on flags near pond. Next job for me is to find away to prevent this happening again.  May have to add more floating plants  or wrap the pond rim withn visquine to about 6" above water line to prevent any other jumpers.

Wild pond is full of newts and is predominantly Starwort, and flag iris and a water lilly  a few fish are in the pond namely rudd sticklebacks.  may split the lilly and add half to the preformed pond.  Will add more plants when i have the chance.   Living in  West Yorkshire currently enjoying the sun( well earlier i was)


----------



## saundersbp (9 Jul 2022)

Out in Holmfirth today, it's tropical!


----------



## sparkyweasel (9 Jul 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## Flukeworld (9 Jul 2022)

Post pictures, please


----------



## PARAGUAY (9 Jul 2022)

Welcome to UKAPS🙂


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (10 Jul 2022)

Welcome to UKAPS @reidi


----------



## reidi (10 Jul 2022)

Will add some photos of before and after at the moment half way through thinning plants around the wild pond.   will also add pictures of the preformed pond used for tubbing at the moment.  My intention is to move the fish indoors over winter and  back out early summer.


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Jul 2022)

Welcome 🙂


----------



## reidi (6 Aug 2022)

Summer tubing pond and filter will add better pics later.


----------



## reidi (6 Aug 2022)

Wildlife pond unfiltered


----------



## reidi (6 Aug 2022)

The raised pond has a bog filter attached that is fed with a solar panel to pump. Also has a small solar powered fountain pump. The bog filter runs intermittently to pre ent the total discharge of the battery.  The media and plant roots are always submerged.


----------



## reidi (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## reidi (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## reidi (7 Sep 2022)

Quick update,  the wildlife pond has been going well.  Will add more plants next year to try and add some ground cover and more colour.

The raised pond will need to be boxed in before the weather turns.  More plants added will remove the duckweed  at the weekend. Can confirm the unidentified fry were gold fish and will be moved to the wildlife pond.  All other fish have been fine and spawning well. Will try and do a fry count when I prepare the pond for winter  there is atleast 3 gold fish  which have grown well.


----------



## reidi (7 Sep 2022)

Other fish in pond
Odessa  barbs
White cloud mountain minnows 
Zebra danios
Rainbow shiners
Intentions for next year is to add two or three more species to the raised pond. 
 Rainbow Dace 
Airies Tetra
Haplo cats.


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Sep 2022)

Why not put this as a journal in Ponds thread?


----------



## reidi (23 Sep 2022)

Was unaware that I could.  Will do this. 
Thanks


----------

